# At what age does a male dog start cocking his leg?



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Fellow male Chi owners,
Hopefully someone can help me with the answer to this question. At what age will a male dog start cocking his leg when he pees? My little guy always squats when he has to pee. Sometimes it's hard to figure out that's what he's doing... especially when he does it on my carpet :evil: He's a little over 3 months old right now  I love him to bits... even if he does pee on the carpet.. lol If he hasn't started cocking his leg by now, will he ever, or am I doomed to eye him suspiciously every time he appears to start sitting down on my carpet... lol


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

He'll start to cock his leg later... i'm not sure when mine started to do it but it was definately after they were 3 months old.
It's funny, Kostya had an operation on his right leg and couldn't stand on it to cock his left leg it cause it was too sore.. so he did handstands insead of stand on his left leg!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

I think its all different ages, when I got Neeko at 12weeks he always cocked his leg and still does. My nans dog is female and she cocks her leg sometimes aswel :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I think by the time they are 6-8 months old they will starting raising a leg but i have noticed that the ones who have been neutered continue to squat which is what i would want in a housedog because i would prefer not to have my furniture marked. :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

My Beenie is a year and a half and has never lifted his leg to pee


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't know if it made a difference or not, but we had Milo neutered at six months of age (he was still squatting while urinating then) and he has continuted to squat. He is now almost a year old. I actually prefer that he squat than raise his leg, better aim for the pee pad! It is very obvious when Milo needs to urinate as his tail curls up and over his back. I would suggest taking your babe out a little more often to urinate. We would take Milo out every hour to hour and a half when we first got him. He now very much prefers to urinate outside instead of inside. He will only urinate inside, on his pee pad if he is left alone for an extended period of time and he can't hold it.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin is 5 months and just started he still squats in the grass and on his pad


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

My Teddy started cocking his leg at about 6 months, he is now 8 months


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pedro is almost 8 mos and still sqats. But I agree with Jolie'smom and Nine. I would rather he squat so that he hits the pee pad. I am sure he he didn't squat my wall would be a mess! Sometimes he pees 3-4 times before I even notice his pad is wet. And I check it several times a night. He a quick one!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ritz is over 1 year old and he still squats! If you don't have them neutered then they will most likely start lifting their leg.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

roo did it from 3 and a half months- round about the time his balls dropped


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely Stef! LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch still doesnt I think he's a late developer :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol awww stitchy boy not started puberty! :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco is 1 1/2 years and squats. I had him neutered at 8 mos. and I've never seen him lift his leg. Of course, my 8 yr. old Golden Retreiver squats, too. I actually prefer it. They don't mark on tires, trees, posts, etc. We call them our girls. hehe


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

My only problem with him squatting is that i don't always catch what he's up to... lol


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Diego started lifting his leg a bit to pee around 5 months. He has never marked in the house though. He kind of squats and lifts at the same time. :lol: He has pretty good aim on the potty pads too!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i can't Renember when Max started cocking his leg..... he was older than three 


but in the Chihuahua Handbook i have... it says they start cocking their legs at Puberty...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison still squats to pee, and he is 7 months old.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My westie started cocking his leg up at about 5months old, and he wasnt neutered


----------

